# Yay, Heater Core Leak



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

stopped getting heat from the blower at normal cruising speeds, but when i raced her around, the heat came out just fine. so i checked the coolant level, low. topped off. couple days later, low. hmmmm. hey look, green stuff on passenger floor. so out comes the dash to get to the heater core. got the blower and assembly out, also the a/c evaporator, the instrument cluster, so on. where im stuck is the damn defroster vent to get to the screws holding the top of the dash in. i can see little metal tangs, or clips, when lookin down through the windshield. are those what hold that in, or is faulty blue wire when disarming a bomb. i didnt want to just pry up on the thing thinking its held in by clips, usually plastic and break all to hell. so if its those little metal tabs, how do i pop those out. tried using a 90 tip ice pick tool to push the tangs in, and didnt see a whole lot happen. got a new heater core for 70 bucks though.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

well, i figured it out, so in case anyone else ever has to encounter this ordeal, heres what happens. those little metal tangs in the defroster vents act like spring clips. i used a 90 tip ice pick tool and the upper most part of the tab you can see, you push that towards the hood. they lock out of the way, and once you have all tabs locked out, you can then gently pry up on the vent starting on one side and working to the other. got the whole dash out last night, and the heater core box out this morn. new core comes in tomorrow, but its a busy day so i prolly wont get it in till tuesday. anyone who has to tear in to the dash, or take the dash out, i strongly advise a heavy dose of patience. and a side note, the harnesses for the instrument cluster have locking clips on both the front and back side of the harness. theyre small, and pretty stout. if anyone has any other ?s about what the hells going on under the dash, lemme know, i just might havbe an answer for you. whether youre gonna like it or not, its better than nothing.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's Z31 Dash Removal Procedures


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

yup, that works too. thanks again Bum. wanna come put it back in for me?


----------

